# Want to advertise to college students ?



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a cool product of service that they want to get across to college students? I have 2 college textbook stores in town. We could use some swag,or give aways. You know food type stuff, coupons, and other general stuff like that. We service PJC and UWF and have a lot of young people through our doors. If anyone wants to advertise with us we'll do it especially if with t-shirts, plastic cups,frisbees or whatever. Give me a shout 477-3612 or cell 501-276-0020


----------

